# changing table?



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

anyone using a changing table as a grooming table? (yes, i read it in the book)

sounds like a good idea. any feedback on how it's working for you?

too bad yard sale season is over here...

joe


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I had never thought of that, but I think it is a great idea!! Too bad my changing table went to the yard sale 16 years ago!! I think it would be perfect height. I might look for one at a yard sale!! Maybe I will get my old one back :biggrin1:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I think a changing table would work, the only thing is you could not move it around as easy as a grooming table. I just moved my grooming table from the wash room to the tv room right in front of the tv. I liked it more....it makes washing and drying two dogs not so much work.

We took the grooming table outside this summer a couple of times to groom the dogs.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I use my ironing board with a beach towel on it. Lots of room for dryer and stuff and the height will adjust to any chair. I agree with Lynn - I want something I can move around. I also like having one less thing to store.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

That is a neat idea. I have a grooming table but I like the couch,the floor or the bed. It is easier for me. I have been grooming my much more. I have to stay on top of Jillee's matts. I just bought the Spa blueberry vanilla and anxios to try it.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

DD is due in 5 weeks and someone just offered us an armoire and they said it had a changing table that pulls out. I said no, but now I think I'll call back and say yes!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

I usually brush Sophie out in my lap but Gabe is another challenge all together with all of his thick hair. When I try to brush him in my lap he retracts his front legs so I can't even get at them. So recently I began to brush him out on top of the desk and found he is much more agreeable standing up.

There was a thread a while back about grooming tables and I think it was Amanda that posted a photo of a portable one..it was wayyy cool!


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

my thinking on the change table is that it should be easier to find a cheap, used one than finding a cheap, used grooming table.

joe


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Well now I have 3 dogs and room and I do have 3 grooming tables  A real one that I mainly use and leave set up in my room. I also have the little show grooming table if I want to take that some where and my favorite, my little pink one. That is what I had the last year out in LA when space was a huge concern. You can put it anywhere. The dog will stay on it. I don't have to use the neck piece anymore and I would say it is great for occasional groomings. Now that I have my full grooming table, I am spoiled but a lot of times use the pink circle on it so I can spin it around and not have to move. 

My thought on the changing table, is I can't be lazy and sit right? There isn't a place for your legs to go under???


----------



## bullwinkle (Oct 5, 2008)

How many on this forum groom their own dog and is it easy to do?? Do you use scissors or electric clipper? My pup already needs grooming at 4 months and with the cost of 65.00 now or 85.oo when older , makes me want to do it myself!! I saw some good tips on cutting on youtube, lady seemed very gentle with good advice about getting hair out of ears, etc.... any advise appreciated! thanks, bullwinkle and Shadow


----------



## bullwinkle (Oct 5, 2008)

Any ideas on best clippers to buy and how often buying new blades??


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

bullwinkle said:


> How many on this forum groom their own dog and is it easy to do?? Do you use scissors or electric clipper? My pup already needs grooming at 4 months and with the cost of 65.00 now or 85.oo when older , makes me want to do it myself!! I saw some good tips on cutting on youtube, lady seemed very gentle with good advice about getting hair out of ears, etc.... any advise appreciated! thanks, bullwinkle and Shadow


I groom both my dogs...I did not have good luck finding a groomer so I started with my first hav grooming him. I took Casper in to get his feet trimmed and when I came back his feet and legs and bottom was trimmed, because the groomer *thought* I would like it.

Anyway, I groom them both now and it is not hard, it is the time it takes. If you have the time it is no problem.

The thing I would suggest for you is just try it and see if it works for you. Start washing and drying them, cleaning ears, cutting nails, brushing teeth.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

mugsy said:


> my thinking on the change table is that it should be easier to find a cheap, used one than finding a cheap, used grooming table.
> 
> joe


It probably will be easier to find a cheap changing table, but you might want to keep a watch out for a good price on a grooming table. I think grooming two dogs you will want a grooming table set up, makes it so much easier.

I just keep adding to my grooming area over the yrs. a grooming table, a dryer arm, dryer.....just a little at a time.

I never pay a groomer, so I justify the expense that way.


----------



## bullwinkle (Oct 5, 2008)

Many thanks, I placed a towel on my kitchen island, gave her a stuffed Kong and puppy cut her with scissors! Couldn't beleive she let me do it and she was really pretty good though she was sitting a lot.. Then she got sleepy and I trimmed her belly area while she layed in my lap on her back. I also cut her nails then... Sure helps save money that way if they let you do it...I may invest in a good clipper also to get her even if the sound doesn't bother her... thanks again....


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Doing your own grooming will save you money especially the more you have. Unfortunately, I am too wimpy to trim or do any sort of cuts- maybe some day! My maltese hair breaks off at the grass line so she is in a lil puppy cut of her own. Dora's hair has been trimmed once this summer but she is about 2 inches from the ground already. Here is one of my favorite purchases. It is great if you have little space, don't have anywhere for a grooming table, etc. I think it was like $30 at Pet Edge. It is like a lazy susan so you can spin it around. I got this in LA and it was a life safer as I had no room. I also like it cause if I want to groom outside, I can just carry it out with one hand. My dogs are so comfortable with it, I don't even have to use the arm but it was great getting them used to it. It is also helpful when drying, you don't have to move around the dog, you can move the dog around for you.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Amanda,

Dora should be a catalogue model for that table, she looks terrific on it.

I bought the Pink table too and like it very much. I use it for blow-drying and brushing out. I don't actually groom my dogs. (too chicken)

It's a little small for Chico who now weighs 15.5 pounds, but Cali fits on it very well and the attachment/ noose helps keep her still.
It is small and inexpensive and I store it in the garage.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

mugsy said:


> too bad yard sale season is over here...
> 
> joe


I have been addicted to craigslist lately. I'm sure you could find something on that right now. Just a thought anyway.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Amanda - I also purchased the little pink table from your original recommendation a year + ago. I love it!! The only thing is - I always bang my head on the post. I don't use the tether that much unless I step more than a foot away to grab something I got.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I have an old grooming table from my Boxer years that is great, in the warm months I groom on the deck table, but my favorite is like Dale, the ironing board I figured this out when showing, it was the only way in this one motel room to get her ready. I can adjust to sitting or standing height, Smarty will not move around on it because it is so narrow and I can use 2 blow dryers at the same time, because of its length.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

i have seen and like the pink table but can't find one locally.
lots on ebay but the shipping is a killer.

my need is for a place that i can tether the dogs to so i can brush and comb them out really well. despite having bought clippers some time ago, they have yet to be liberated from the box and i don't feel very confident about trying to cut them myself.
although mugsy still looks rediculous from his last 'professional' cut and i doubt that i could do much worse.

joe


----------



## bullwinkle (Oct 5, 2008)

ama0722 said:


> Doing your own grooming will save you money especially the more you have. Unfortunately, I am too wimpy to trim or do any sort of cuts- maybe some day! My maltese hair breaks off at the grass line so she is in a lil puppy cut of her own. Dora's hair has been trimmed once this summer but she is about 2 inches from the ground already. Here is one of my favorite purchases. It is great if you have little space, don't have anywhere for a grooming table, etc. I think it was like $30 at Pet Edge. It is like a lazy susan so you can spin it around. I got this in LA and it was a life safer as I had no room. I also like it cause if I want to groom outside, I can just carry it out with one hand. My dogs are so comfortable with it, I don't even have to use the arm but it was great getting them used to it. It is also helpful when drying, you don't have to move around the dog, you can move the dog around for you.


Dora looks soooo cute!! Thanks again for the info. The table looks good and does it come with the "arm" ?( hope that is what it is called)


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Hey Joe,

Have you looked at this site yet - The Pet Supply House. They're located in Guelph, Ontario. 
It looks like they have a similar table to Amanda's plus the regular grooming tables. I've dealt with them before and their prices are considerably lower than retail. You can ship via Canada Post or Purolator, depending on the weight. It wasn't too pricey for what I ordered and I shipped via Purolator.

https://www.businessvision.net/Edge...D1}&PageType=Product&SKU=GT980&CategoryID=292

P.S. I've been enjoying your Flickr site....I miss western Canada


----------

